# FreeBSD: error: utmp.h: No such file or directory



## hrsahu (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi _a_ll,

I was trying to install v6eval-3.3.2 within FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE version for a IPv6 self test. But I am facing this compilation issue.


```
# make
===> lib (depend)
===> lib/Cm (depend)
rm -f .depend GPATH GRTAGS GSYMS GTAGS
rm -f .depend
mkdep -f .depend -a    -DYYDEBUG -I. -I/usr/local/include  CmTypes.cc BtObject.cc BtArray.cc BtList.cc BtSet.cc CmQueue.cc CmAgent.cc CmMain.cc CmSocket.cc CmFdSet.cc CmFdMasks.cc CmString.cc PerfCollect.cc Timer.cc CmDispatch.cc CmReceiver.cc timeval.cc CmToken.cc CmMatch.cc CmLexer.cc   
CmMain.cc:51:18: error: utmp.h: No such file or directory
mkdep: compile failed
*** [.depend] Error code 1

Stop in /root/Desktop/xxx/v6eval-3.3.2/lib/Cm.
*** [depend] Error code 1

Stop in /root/Desktop/xxx/v6eval-3.3.2/lib.
*** [depend] Error code 1

Stop in /root/Desktop/xxx/v6eval-3.3.2.
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 20, 2013)

hrsahu said:
			
		

> I was trying to install v6eval-3.3.2 within FreeBSD 9.0.0 Release version for a IPv6 self test.


Please use 9.1, 9.0 has been end-of-life since March 2013.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------



## hrsahu (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi,

I am using 9.1.  Sorry I mentioned 9.0.


```
FreeBSD idc-freebsd 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r243826: Tue Dec  4 06:55:39 UTC 2012     
[email]root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

Please provide a solution for this above problem.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 20, 2013)

Using the root account for common tasks is a very bad idea. Using root to log onto a graphical environment even more so.

What also strikes me as odd is that you're trying to compile this from a desktop directory, even though this software is available in the ports collection, simply grab net/v6eval.

Finally; if you are on 9.1 then I'd suggest running freebsd-update anyway because we're already at patch level 4 (9.1-RELEASE-p4). From the output above it seems your environment hasn't got any security updates at all.


----------



## hrsahu (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi*,*



> even though this software is available in the ports collection, simply grab net/v6eval.


 
In my installation it is not showing the /usr/ports/net/v6eval details. *D*oes it mean that *I* need to create the v6eval directory /usr/ports/net/ path manually*?*


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 20, 2013)

hrsahu said:
			
		

> *D*oes it mean that, *I* need to create _the_ v6eval directory /usr/ports/net/ manually?


Right, I just noticed that this port is actually quite new. From the Makefile:


```
$FreeBSD: net/v6eval/Makefile 321056 2013-06-16 16:11:08Z hrs $
```

If you don't have this port yet then adding it manually yourself is not the right way. You'll need to use a tool like portsnap(8) to keep your ports collection updated. You can read up about this procedure in the FreeBSD handbook.

Considering that you haven't done this before it's most likely that you'll be able to use `# portsnap fetch extract` for now, after that your Ports collection should be up to date, including the newly added v6eval.


----------

